# Spring Advisory Board Meetings



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

If you want to be involved show up and speak your piece NDGF can not read your mind!!!

Spring Game and Fish Advisory Board Meetings Announced
Anglers, hunters, trappers and landowners are invited to attend this spring's North Dakota Game and Fish Department advisory board meeting in their area. These public meetings, held twice each year, provide citizens with an opportunity to discuss wildlife issues and ask questions of their district advisors and game and fish personnel.
There are eight game and fish department advisors, each representing a multi-county section of the state. The governor appoints them to four-year terms to serve as a liaison between the department and public.

District 1 - Counties: Divide, McKenzie and Williams

Date: March 30 - 7 p.m.

Location: MDU Building, Williston

Host: Upper Missouri United Sportsmen

Contact: Cory Paryzek, 572-6729

Advisory board member: Merle Jost, Grassy Butte, 863-6727

District 8 - Counties: Adams, Billings, Bowman, Dunn, Golden Valley, Hettinger, Slope and Stark

Date: March 31 - 7 p.m. MT

Location: Eagles Club, Dickinson

Host: Roughrider Archers

Contact: Russ Walsh, 227-4561

Advisory board member: Wayne Gerbig, Amidon, 879-6353

District 7 - Counties: Burleigh, Emmons, Grant, Kidder, McLean, Mercer, Morton, Oliver, Sheridan and Sioux

Date: April 7 - 7 p.m.

Location: Linton Community Hall

Host: Emmons Co. Wildlife Club

Contact: Esther Jangula, 254-5428

Advisory Board member: Frank Kartch, Bismarck, 222-4544

District 5 - Counties: Cass, Ransom, Richland, Sargent, Steele and Traill

Date: April 11 - 7 p.m.

Location: Finley Community Auditorium

Host: Finley Wildlife Club

Contact: Wayne Beckman, 524-2324

Advisory board member: Loran Palmer, West Fargo, 282-8479

District 4 - Counties: Grand Forks, Nelson, Pembina and Walsh

Date: April 12 - 7 p.m.

Location: To be announced

Host: To be announced

Contact and advisory board member: Ronald Houdek, Tolna, 262-4724

District 3 - Counties: Benson, Cavalier, Eddy, Ramsey, Rolette and Towner

Date: April 13 - 7 p.m.

Location: To be announced

Host: To be announced

Contact and advisory board member: Tracy Gardner, Devils Lake, 662-5639

District 2 - Counties: Bottineau, Burke, McHenry, Mountrail, Pierce, Renville and Ward

Date: April 14 - 7 p.m.

Location: Velva City Hall

Host: Velva Wildlife Club

Contact: Paul Klimpel, 626-1246

Advisory board member: Richard Anderson, Willow City, 366-4625

District 6 - Counties: Barnes, Dickey, Foster, Griggs, Logan, LaMoure, McIntosh, Stutsman and Wells

Date: April 18 - 7 p.m.

Location: Chieftain Conference Center, Carrington

Host: Central Dakota Sportsmen

Contact: Hal Lee, 652-2202

Advisory board member: Rita Greer, Marion, 669-2315

Any person who requires an auxiliary aid or service must notify the contact person at least five days prior to the scheduled meeting date.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Meeting is on Monday Night

District 5 - Counties: Cass, Ransom, Richland, Sargent, Steele and Traill

Date: April 11 - 7 p.m.

Location: Finley Community Auditorium

Host: Finley Wildlife Club

Contact: Wayne Beckman, 524-2324

Advisory board member: Loran Palmer, West Fargo, 282-8479


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I plan on going, post up if you are. Maybe we can car-pool.
Jim


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

What have been the topics of discussion so far? Any burning issues?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I couldn't make it - had to work until 10:00 pm that night.


----------

